# Glock 19 gen 3 still wont eject after firing.



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

Tries everything I you guys told me and the gun still FTE! However, it ejects fine when the slide is pulled back by hand? 
This baby is going back to glock next week. Ill let u know what happens.
Thanks for all the good info!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

What kind of condition is the extractor tip in?


----------



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

Everythings fine cant figure it out. Going back to glock on Monday


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Maybe weak ammo? Weak ammo will work the slide, just won't go back far enough to eject the empty, so it will rechamber the empty.

Good luck.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Wait, Wait, Wait, don't send it back yet! It might just be the recoil spring. Order a set from Wolff along with their non captive guide rod. Use the factory weight springs. It'll cost you around $30 plus shipping. It's worth a try before sending the gun back. Plus with the non captive guide rods you can switch recoil springs with different weights.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I have to disagree. If it won't work with the factory parts and several different factory ammo selections, it needs to go back to Smyrna for a check-up. Although a replacement spring _might_ get it working, it wouldn't really solve the problem, and depending on what the exact problem is, it could get worse over time.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

DJ Niner:
I have no way of knowing if that gun is used or not or how many rounds have been fired through it. I do all of the work on my own guns and have always been able to solve any problems with them without having to send any of them back. Even if the extractor is worn or broken it is a very easy fix on a Glock pistol. They mentioned that it ejects fine when hand cycled which leads me to believe it is the recoil spring and not the extractor or caused by a broken ejector.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

There was an earlier post where he described it as being a brand new piece. I would definitely send it to glock. They will make it right from everything I've heard of their customer service.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rustygun:


> There was an earlier post where he described it as being a brand new piece.


Thanks for clearing that up!


----------

